# What exercise is this



## Thunder46 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone have any ideal what this guy is doing

<iframe src="http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151723592661729" width="720" height="1280" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 6, 2013)

Couldn't get it I don't have a facebook acct. Hows the hand coming T46?
T


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Couldn't get it I don't have a facebook acct. Hows the hand coming T46?
> T



Hey brother it hurts less everyday, I had a MRI friday still waiting to hear results about my tricep


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like the video was removed?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like it will not play here, but it was some weird looking stuff


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe click on the link and see if it is on youtube and post the link here?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah blank on the pad.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like someone on facebook recorded it at there gym, dosen't have a link, and I guess I can't get it to copy and paste


----------



## Basil (Feb 13, 2013)

Couldn't view?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2013)

Before you start home exercise heated up your body and get prepared for exercise,
this exercise is for stomach area, arms and even include your back and neck area....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Benjamin said:


> Before you start home exercise heated up your body and get prepared for exercise,
> this exercise is for stomach area, arms and even include your back and neck area....



Is this new age kettle ball jerking spam meat?


----------

